# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Վեցկրականի ատրճանակ / Six Shooter / Шестизарядник (Полная обойма)

## Skeptic

Six Shooter / Шестизарядник


Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Իռլանդիա, 2004
*Կարգախոսը*` «Սև ու արյունոտ իռլանդական կոմեդիա»
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Մարտին ՄաքԴոնահ
*Սցենարիստ*՝ Մարտին ՄաքԴոնահ
*Դերերում*՝ Բրենդան Գլիսոն, Ռուայդրի Քոնրոյ, Դևիդ Ուիլմոթ, Էշլինգ Օ´Սալլիվան 
*Ժանրը*՝ կարճամետրաժ արտհաուս, դրամա, կոմեդիա
*Տևողությունը*` 27 րոպե
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.7
*RottenTomatoes-ի գնահատականը*՝ 89%

Միսթր Դոննելիի օրը չստացվեց: Հիվանդանոցում նրան տեղեկացրին, որ առավոտյան մահացել է սիրելի կինը, գնացքում նրա հարևանը հանդուգն դեռահաս «քֆուրչի» դուրս եկավ…


Մի խոսքով, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել. համենայն դեպս ինձ համար սա երբևէ տեսածս ամենաօրիգինալ ֆիլմերից է: Միգուցե ոմանց չափից դուրս տարօրինակ թվան ծավալվող գործողություններն ու ֆիլմի ընդհանուր մթնոլորտը (հիշեցի, թե Ֆրոյդն ինչ էր ասում իռլանդացիների մասին  ::}: ):

Բրենդան Գլիսոնին թերևս կհիշեք «Խիզախ սիրտը» և «Տրոյա» ֆիլմերից, բայց այստեղ նրա դերը շատ ավելի բարդ է: Պետք է առանձնացնել նաև Ռուայդրի Քոնրոյի փայլուն խաղը:

2006 թվականին ֆիլմն արժանացել է «Օսկարի»` «Տարվա լավագույն գեղարվեստական կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմ» անվանակարգում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1124261.html...0f6cd0ef5dbc45

----------


## Skeptic

Իռլանդական բարբառը հասկանալը ոմանց համար /էդ թվում` իմ/ մի քիչ բարդոտ ա, դրա համար կարելի ա նայել ռուսերեն տիտրերով.

http://video.yandex.ru/users/serggovoruhin/view/142

----------

